# Filter for 20 gallon



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm getting tired of wasting CO2 in my tank. It currently has a penguin 170 biowheel filter on it. I'm looking to go either external or internal. From what I've seen a cannister is overkill. Any suggestions?

Edit: I was looking at a fluval 2+ or 3+ (probably the 3+). Bio-load is currently light 5 spotted cories, 5 danios, 1 CAE (can't catch the ^%^&%&^%), Cherry shrimp (Thanks Matt), 2 black kuhli loaches.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

How can a cannister be overkill?

I find cannisters such as the Eheim 2224 to work perfectly on a 20 US gallon high aquarium. Run CO2 into the intake and that is all you need - no additional in-line reactors. One simple reliable system. Use the Eheim 2222 if you want something smaller. Both have adjustable flow rates. Both are priced to sell and come with media.

Good luck.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I run an Eheim 2213 on my 20G. It's cheaper than the Professional series. cS gave a link to a seller on e-bay a month or so ago where you can get it for $50. I don't know where it is right now but look on E-bay for it. The Professional series allows too much gas to bypass IMHO.

Are you on a pressurized CO2 system? If not, then I would invest in that and keep the HOB filter (just remove the Bio-Wheel) to bubble CO2 through. That way, you can offset off-gasing by running a higher bubble count. Getting a pressurized CO2 unit is more important than a canister filter IMHO. Should you find that the HOB is not to your liking then you can replace it later on. No big deal.  IMHO, a HOB is only an annoyance if you have yeast CO2 since you have to work with whatever the bottle produce, unlike a pressurized unit where you can simply increase or decrease CO2 as you wish.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It is not a pressurized system but in fact DIY. Still getting the hang on planted tanks and didn't want to invest the money if its a passing fad (been 3-4 months but who knows).


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

> The Professional series allows too much gas to bypass IMHO.


Do you mean gas or water? Whatever, there is no evidence to support that claim (unless that is you can prove it?)

Andrew Cribb


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm running an Eheim Ecco 2232 (or 2231 depending on which website has it) on my 30g and it seems about perfect for the tank. Not sure if it would be too much for a 20 but it is worth a try. 

Fosters and Smith has it for $69.99 right now, that is $30 cheaper than That Pet Place. TPP includes the media with the filter...I'm not sure if Foster's does.

You could always try a HOT Magnum too. While it isn't much in the way of bio filtration, just pack it with floss and it will work great. Add a bit of diatom powder and it comes in handy for removing that dreaded GW. The other plus to a HOT is that the impeller is on the bottom so there is no worry of CO2 collecting inside the filter and having the impeller run dry. Lastly, they run around $45 versus $70-90 for the Eheims.

You're more than willing to give mine a test drive (the Hot that is) for a day or two to see if you want one.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

On all my tanks I use the Fluval line of filters, on my 20G tank I use the Fluval 204. The canister filters are not overkill, you can adjust the flow rate down to almost no flow at all, but that is not needed.

Or if you do not want to spend that much money on a canister then a internal filter would also work on a 20G tank. Duetto is a good brand I have used that cost around $17.


----------

